# Titelblatt - da fehlt noch was... oder?



## SunnyLilly (25. Mai 2005)

hey leute, 

Hier mal mein Titelblatt für unsere Abizeitung. Ich will die creative lounge ja auch nicht als Showroom missbrauchen, aber ich hab noch ein Problem damit, weil irgendwas is da glaub ich noch net richtig... oder doch? Ich würd echt gern mal eure Meinungen hören, ich krieg einfach keinen Abstand dazu, aus dem ne kritische Betrachtung möglich wär... 
Passen die Schriften überhaupt zueinander? Stört dasLogo unserer Schule unter in der Ecke, oder geht das? Sollte der mensch noch "metallischer" werden? (wenn ja, wie..?)

Iich freu mich echt über jede Antwort!
  lg, tina


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (25. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

Ich werde Dir mal meine subjektiven Kritikpunkte bringen, die aber keineswegs
Deine Leistung schmälern soll:

- Du verwendest 3 unterschiedliche Fonts => ungünstig, wirkt unruhig auf das Auge
- das Männeken ist für mich zu überproportiert => dezenter gestalten
- die Überschrift "Abi 05" zentraler stellen => evtl. auf der rechten Seite platzieren
(an der [späteren] Bindung wird das sonst untergehen)

Dies waren so meine ersten Eindrücke.

P.S. Das ganze Erscheinungsbild wirkt wahrscheinlich so unruhig, weil alles nach links
gerichtet ist, was schon ungewöhnlich für das Auge ist. (Stichwort: Psychologie Bildaufbau)


----------



## chrisbergr (25. Mai 2005)

Der Punkt mit den verschiedenen Schriften ist nicht nur, das dies unruhig aufs Auge wirkt, sondern auch dass diese nicht zueinander passen.

Was ebenfalls stört ist, dass fast alles so einen leichten 3d Effekt hat, aber ganz einfach links hinter dem Grünen da verschwindet. Das sieht so abgehackt aus, und ich schließe mich an, das Männlein ist viel zu sehr in den Vordergrund bzw. ins Auge gefallen.

Gruß

BTW: Die Farben gefallen mir jetzt auch nicht sonderlich, aber das ist nur eine Meinung, was nicht heißen soll, dass alles schlecht ist


----------



## metty (25. Mai 2005)

Schließe mich meinen beiden Vorrednern an.
Das Logo unten rechts ist eigentlich ganz gut. Aber nimm den Verlauf, der nach links rausläuft raus, das ist absolut häßlich, sorry.


----------



## SunnyLilly (25. Mai 2005)

Puh, da muss wohl noch einiges getan werden... Danke für die Hinweise!  
 (über weitere freu ich mich immernoch) Aber die Farben werd ich wohl so lassen  

 lg, Tina


----------



## AKrebs70 (25. Mai 2005)

Hi,

ich schliesse mich da auch meinen Vorredner b.z.w. schreibern an, finde aber das es schonmal ein guter anfang ist und wenn Du dich von den 3 Schriften auf eine geeinicht hast, hoffe ich nicht das es die weiße unten ist. Past meiner Meinung überhaupt nicht in das Bild.

M.f.G.
Axel


----------



## Leola13 (25. Mai 2005)

Hai,

soll der Hauptaugenmerk auf dem Männchen liegen oder auf den Bildern dahinter ?

Ich persönlich würde die kleinen Bilder etwas weichzeichnen und evtl. die Farben angleichen.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## SunnyLilly (25. Mai 2005)

Hallo nochmal 

 So, nochmal überarbeitet. Wie wirkt es jetzt? Besser..?

 lg, tina


----------



## Duddle (25. Mai 2005)

Mir missfällt dieses "Aufstieg einer Klassengesellschaft". Ich hab recht lange gebraucht, um den zu eng geschriebenen Text mit geneigtem Kopf zu lesen. Ausserdem schließt dieser Abschnitt nirgendwo bündig "ab", d.h. wenn ich verlängerte Rahmenlinien drumherum ziehen würde, wären diese an keinem Element ausgerichtet. Versuch doch mal, diesen Abschnitt richtig gedreht über die letzte Treppenstufe zu setzen, da wäre gleich der Bezug deutlicher.

Vielleicht auch mal eine ganz neue Schriftart ausprobieren. Dieses "138" oder das "Drei Weisen aus dem Morgenland" sind sehr schwer zu erkennen.


Duddle


----------



## Scorpian (25. Mai 2005)

Vielleicht hilft es auch die Buchstaben ein wenig weiter auseinander zu ziehen. Dann wäre die Schrift ein wenig lesbarer.


----------



## Receiver (26. Mai 2005)

Vielleicht noch ne allgemeine Kritik zu den Bildern im Hintergrund:
Was hat eine Telefontastatur mit Deiner Stufe zu tun? Vielleicht wäre es hier zunächst schon mal sinnvoll Bilder zu verwenden, mit denen sich Deine Leser identifizieren können (z.B. euer Schulgebäude, etc.)

Wie oben bereits schon erwähnt, würde ich das ganze mal ohne den 3D-Effekt bei dem Männchen versuchen.

Erschlagt mich jetzt von mir aus  , aber ich finde das ganze Layout auch ein wenig überladen. Man hat schon ein wenig Probleme sich erst mal zurecht zu finden. Da sind die Bilder im Hintergrund die ins Auge fallen, dann das Männeken das heraussticht. Außerdem reichlich Farbverläufe.

Da geht das was eigentlich auf den ersten Blick auffallen sollte, nämlich "Abi 05" und "Aufstieg einer Klassengesellschaft", etwas unter...

Gruß,
Christian


----------



## AKrebs70 (26. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

ich kann mich da dem nur anschließen was Receiver geschrieben hat.
Ich würde auch das Mänchen nicht von rechts nach links laufen lassen, sondern umgedreht.
Alles was zurück oder nach unten verläuft wirkt auf dem Betrachter negativ.
M.f.G.
Axel


----------



## SunnyLilly (26. Mai 2005)

Hi,

 Bilder muss ich jetzt aber mal verteidigen...  die sind alle in unserer Schule entstanden und die "Telefontastatur" ist vas Bedienfeld unseres allseits geliebten Kopierers  Keine Sorge, das wird schon jeder an unserer Schule erkennen... 
 Und meiner Meinung nach kann das Männel schon vor dem abi 05 ins Auge fallen... Lieg ich da so falsch..?

 lg, Tina


----------



## AKrebs70 (26. Mai 2005)

Hallo Tina!


			
				SunnyLilly hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Bilder muss ich jetzt aber mal verteidigen...


Wir haben nicht vor dein Bild nieder zu machen, sondern geben Dir Tips wie Du es verbessern kannst. Das wolltest Du doch auch sonst hättesd Du es doch nicht gepostet.

Gruß Axel


----------



## SunnyLilly (26. Mai 2005)

So war es auch nicht gemeint, ich hab mich nur auf die kleinen Bilder im Hintergrund bezogen, um darauf zu antworten:



			
				Receiver hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Vielleicht noch ne allgemeine Kritik zu den Bildern im Hintergrund:
> Was hat eine Telefontastatur mit Deiner Stufe zu tun? Vielleicht wäre es hier zunächst schon mal sinnvoll Bilder zu verwenden, mit denen sich Deine Leser identifizieren können (z.B. euer Schulgebäude, etc.)


 
  lg, tina

 edit: ok, mir is grad aufgefallen, dass ich oben glatt ein Wort  vergessen habe, sorry!


----------



## AKrebs70 (26. Mai 2005)

Hi Tina!

Dein Bild ist auch schon gans OK!
Das einzige was ich jetzt an deiner Stelle noch machen würde, währe das was einige hier schon geschrieben haben Schrift nicht so eng und den 3D-Effekt weglassen.
Und wie ich geschrieben habe "von links nach rechts".

Gruß Axel


----------



## SunnyLilly (26. Mai 2005)

jo, die Schrift hab ich schon und ein paar andere tips hier auch noch umgesetzt, lohnt sich aber (noch?) nicht, das reinzustellen, find ich. Aber das Männel lass ich jetzt glaub ich so, sonst muss ich ja fast alles nochmal umbauen (die bilder sind halbwegs so angeordnet, dass das Männel nix Wesentliches verdeckt und das abi 05 müsste ja dann auch auf die andere Seite, weil da dann der Kopf wäre) und die Redaktion liebt es in 3D...

 lg, Tina


----------



## Hercules (27. Mai 2005)

Hi,
also abgesehen von vielen dingen die mir da noch nicht gefallen ist mir eine sache sehr aufgefallen: Man betractet die Seite immer von links nach rechts. Nun heist das "aufstieg... -- nur das Männchen steigt zwar auf, aber in die falsche Richtung. 
Eine bewegung von links nach rechts wirkt immer als fortgehend und eine Bewegung von rechts nach links als kommend. also müsste nach diesen Gesichtspunkten das 
Männchen in die rechte Richtung gehen... 
der Ebeneneffekt auf dem Männchen ist echt unnötig. Versuche auf andere Weise eine Tiefe zu erzielen (falls du willst, dass es nicht so platt wirkt).

Edit..... )


----------



## Receiver (27. Mai 2005)

Hercules hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Eine bewegung von links nach rechts wirkt immer als fortgehend und eine Bewegung von links nach rechts als kommend.


Noch Fragen?


----------



## Duddle (28. Mai 2005)

Sorry for OT:

Hihi, wahrscheinlich so ein Spruch von Konfuzius:
Wenn du kommst, dann gehst du gleichzeitig.

Duddle


----------



## thecamillo (3. Juni 2005)

ich hätte da vielleicht moch ein Kleinigkeit! Warum geht das Männchen links die Treppe hoch? Sollte das Bild nicht gespiegelt werden? Um einen Aufstieg zu Symbolisieren ist die Richtung immer von unten links noch oben rechts! Für deine Collage im Hintergrund würde ich vielleicht Bilder eurer Schule nehmen und Gesichtsausschnitte eures Klassenleiters. Die Bilder bleiben quardatisch. Wie Du sie anordnest bleibt deiner Kreativität überlassen! Und dann wäre die Frage: Brauchen wir das Männchen und seine Treppe noch? 

Viel Spass beim zaubern 

cu thecamillo


----------



## AKrebs70 (3. Juni 2005)

Hallo!

hast du dir eigentlich mal unsere Beiträge durch gelesen? Anscheinend nicht.
Was Du geschrieben hast habe wir schohn lange durchgekaut.

Gruß Axel


----------



## AKrebs70 (3. Juni 2005)

Sorry thecamillo,

wollte dich nicht mit diesem Beitrag angreifen.

Und zu deiner Frage: Brauchen wir das Männchen und seine Treppe noch? 

Eigendlich meiner Meinung nach NEIN.

Gruß Axel


----------



## SunnyLilly (5. Juni 2005)

hi ihr,

 So, bin wieder da... Hab noch nix weiter dran gebastelt, Prüfungsstress... Aber das Männel wollt ich schon drin haben, wie gesagt, die Redaktion findet es super und würde das Ganze ohne Männel nicht bissel leer aussehen? 
 Und noch ne Frage: sehen die Farben trist aus? ich find sie ja gut so, aber jemand meinte jetzt, es wär zu grau... kann ich meinem Geschmack gar nicht mehr trauen, oder geht das so?

 vlg, Tina


----------

